# The Real Housewives of Atlanta- starting from Season 4



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh god! It's getting so close, just hours away! I can't wait to open up some moscato!

  	I want to see whatever became of Nene and Kim, two heffas that should have never been friends in the first place!
  	My beloved one Kandi-clearly doing well but I wanna know her thoughts on still not getting paid that $20,000 from Kim for the _Ring Didn't Mean a Thing_! And I wanna hear a response from Kim after the flack she surely received for faking all concern for paying Kandi from the reunion!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2011)

i have never watched this series of the housewives before... should i start now?!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i have never watched this series of the housewives before... should i start now?!



 	YES!!!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok I hate Ms. Nene! This loud mouth heffa finally got hers! Sheree don't play! I was very happy to see a bully get bullied by a bully! She's never liked other people having success!

  	I love Kandee but I want her hair short again, she looks like a copy + paste of every black woman with a weave on. She was an individual with that rooster-do!

  	Kim? Who cares and why haven't you paid Kandee back? Especially after her tears and emotions were pouring out of her on the Reunion?

  	Phaedra....

  	Sheree, can't wait to she who she's tossing a drink at. The bitch is BAD!

  	Cynthia is falling into a trap, NENE's trap!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 14, 2011)

That was the best episode of the Real housewives of Miami yet! Alittle homophobic though-like the girls didn't have to act that uncomfortable just because it was Pride weekend for lesbians in Miami at the time. And I felt Nene's commentary on butch lesbians was just awful and ignorant.

  	And I was wondering what Sheree was insinuating about her son and "manliness"
  	.
  	Then like the majority of RHWOA Nation I was rolling my eyes at Nene calling herself rich-yeah right thousandnaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's bragging and the rich don't. She's just running that mouth again w/ nothing to show!

  	Kandee looked so good this episode! I loved here interview outfit in the pink with the pink shadow!

  	The Kim and Phaedra areas of the show were very boring.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 27, 2011)

Ri*dick*ulous


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok it's been a hot minute again!

  	Miraculously Kim is drama free this season.

  	Phaedra is pretty boring.

  	Cynthia just needs to admit defeat when it comes to Peter. I can't believe this last episode he couldn't defend himself still being in his OWN marriage. He was telling her 'down the road' and 'move on.' Oh and the last straw for me would have been my man leaving my big successful school opening without saying a word, when I stayed for his ghetto lounge opening. Cynthia should have called it quits right then and there. I also didn't appreciate the preacher mocking Cynthia for being "young and vivacious." Poor Cynthia is the only one trying to make that relationship work. You shouldn't be in counseling before you get married and you shouldn't need it after for the same stuff! Peter shuts her down in every conversation and still can't name what he loves about Cynthia. SMH all day long.

  	Nene is still a stupid loud betch. I'm glad she has some friends left in Derrick J and Marlo. She's offended everybody but them so far.

  	Sheree's stupid for acting like Phaedra wasn't doing her job. Her husband just brought up something irrelevant and the case will continue in time. No need to bad mouth someone who's defending you in court for a lowered fee and teaching not to look stupid in court. Tsk, tsk, tsk.

  	Kandi......stop talking about everybody else and their business this season. Asking Marlo publicly, for a 2nd time, how she gets her money (we can easily interpret she's a gold digger waiting for these men to die) at a party, in front of others was incredibly inappropriate! I'm glad Marlo chewed you out! NEVER have I seen this woman gossip till this season. She's very messy. And becoming less and less my favorite housewife.

  	Marlo...should be a housewife next season.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh hohoho I can't wait for the Reunion! This black baby stuff won't die!


----------

